# Uuni 3 | The World's Best Portable Wood-Fired Oven



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Why do I feel like I need one of these in my life? I mean, I already keep pellets on hand to feed my Yoder... 

https://youtu.be/9sJd7Me1rMA


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Very Cool!! My girlfriend would love this - she is a fantastic cook and would love doing homemade pizzas among other things!!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks awesome, though pizza size looks small.

I have a Blackstone myself, thing is awesome. Basil is growing, San Marzanos are growing, planning on some killer pizzas this summer :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They claim max pizza size is 13" - so 12" is probably more realistic. I do like how portable it is - also that it is pellet fueled.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware, off topic.. but what pellet brand do you use/prefer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Ware, off topic.. but what pellet brand do you use/prefer?


Nah, this is on topic - it uses pellets. 

I use BBQr's Delight. Yoder recommends them, and they are actually made right here in Arkansas. If you call them and order at least (10) 40lb bags, they will give you bulk pricing. I prefer a mix of pecan and cherry. :thumbup:


----------

